# Safari n'ouvre plus des pages



## sphillips (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Depuis ce matin Safari ne veut plus ouvrir certaines pages internet.... macg.co par exemple, lefigaro.fr ou encore gamekult.com.
La barre bleue se charge un peu et puis plus rien du tout....
J'ai voulu alors télécharger Chrome ou Firefox pour voir si ça fonctionne sur ces navigateurs, sauf que lorsque je clique sur "télécharger", la page et la barre bleue se figent aussi et je ne peux donc pas télécharger un autre navigateur....

J'ai essayé de virer les plists, de changer d'utilisateur, de déplacer le dossier "Safari" de la bibliothèque pour en recréer un nouveau.... Rien ne marche !! Je deviens dingue !!!!

Donc à part réinstaller Mavericks (j'ai lancé le téléchargement quand même...), y'aurait-il une autre solution ?

Merci !


----------



## jonson (4 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
Tu peux commencer par réparer les permissions avec Utilitaire de disques si n'est déjà fait.


----------



## sphillips (5 Janvier 2014)

Ah oui j'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais aussi réparer les permissions et le disque est en bon état dans l'utilitaire.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

sphillips a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Depuis ce matin Safari ne veut plus ouvrir certaines pages internet.... macg.co par exemple, lefigaro.fr ou encore gamekult.com.
> La barre bleue se charge un peu et puis plus rien du tout....
> ...



désactiver les extensions 
désactiver virer Flash
ouvrir une autre session

bon Safari était assez coutumier de ces ralentissements 
je ne l'utilise plus


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ouvrir une autre session


ce qu'il a fait , il le dit 

vu que safari ne marche pas sur session autre
la solution est une reinstall de mavericks


----------



## sphillips (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qu'il a fait , il le dit
> 
> vu que safari ne marche pas sur session autre
> la solution est une reinstall de mavericks



Bon bin j'ai pas eu le choix effectivement, j'ai réinstallé Mavericks et tout est rentré dans l'ordre ! C'est quand même lourd ce genre de bug à la noix !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## Locke (5 Janvier 2014)

Ben on ne peut pas dire que le problème est RESOLU s'il a fait une réinstallation. Le demandeur ne comprendra jamais pourquoi il a eu des problèmes. Sur le fond, c'est toujours tel ou tel logiciel le fautif, mais jamais l'utilisateur, mais bon ça c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## sphillips (5 Janvier 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ben on ne peut pas dire que le problème est RESOLU s'il a fait une réinstallation. Le demandeur ne comprendra jamais pourquoi il a eu des problèmes. Sur le fond, c'est toujours tel ou tel logiciel le fautif, mais jamais l'utilisateur, mais bon ça c'est une autre histoire.



Bin réinstaller a quand même résolu le problème. 
Avant hier tout marchait nickel et le lendemain ça ne marchait plus ! Entre temps j'ai fait quoi ? Bah j'ai dormi.... Donc pour trouver la source du problème....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

sphillips a dit:


> Bin réinstaller a quand même résolu le problème.
> Avant hier tout marchait nickel et le lendemain ça ne marchait plus ! Entre temps j'ai fait quoi ? Bah j'ai dormi.... Donc pour trouver la source du problème....



oui mais bon si chaque fois qu'il y a une merdouille sur Safari , il faut réinstaller Mavericks, j'y vois pas beau ....
le problème reste quand même résolu et non résolu à la fois
à suivre ...
ou pas


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> oui mais bon si chaque fois qu'il y a une merdouille sur Safari , il faut réinstaller Mavericks, j'y vois pas beau ....
> le problème reste quand même résolu et non résolu à la fois
> à suivre ...
> ou pas


chaque fois qu'il y a une merdouille avec une appli installée par l'OS , sur toutes les sessions, c'est l'appli ou OS qui vazouillent, voire les deux

et en ce cas depuis très longtemps on passe un coup de combo update quand elle existe ou on reinstalle appli ( si autonome) ou l'OS entier


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> chaque fois qu'il y a une merdouille avec une appli installée par l'OS , sur toutes les sessions, c'est l'appli ou OS qui vazouillent, voire les deux
> 
> et en ce cas depuis très longtemps on passe un coup de combo update quand elle existe ou on reinstalle appli ( si autonome) ou l'OS entier



oui oui on est d'accord
ceci dit , j'aime bien comprendre pourquoi un truc merdouille sans raison précise
ça me scie les nerfs et je poire à tout va autrement


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> oui oui on est d'accord
> ceci dit , j'aime bien comprendre pourquoi un truc merdouille sans raison précise
> ça me scie les nerfs et je poire à tout va autrement


en ce cas utiliser QUE des OS et logiciels  opensource avec code source public et ouvrir un editeur de code
les univers un peu fermés ont des voies  plus mysterieuses mais aussi plus simples à réparer

 un des interêts des macs  , pour un utilisateur non geek , c'est le plan réparation  moderne , qui est la norme pour  divers appareils aussi ( voiture , tv , etc)
pas de bricolage  ( soudure etc)  , on remplace la piece et  basta


----------



## sphillips (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> chaque fois qu'il y a une merdouille avec une appli installée par l'OS , sur toutes les sessions, c'est l'appli ou OS qui vazouillent, voire les deux
> 
> et en ce cas depuis très longtemps on passe un coup de combo update quand elle existe ou on reinstalle appli ( si autonome) ou l'OS entier



J'ai pensé aussi à la combo update mais elle n'existe pas encore pour Mavericks, d'où la réinstallation complète.
Comme je n'y connais absolument rien en codage, c'est pas demain la veille que je vais regarder les codes sources et tout le reste avant d'installer un application :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

sphillips a dit:


> J'ai pensé aussi à la combo update mais elle n'existe pas encore pour Mavericks,


ouep

et c'est d'ailleurs etonnant
A moins qu'Apple change volontairement de stratégie à ce sujet
Peut etre que maintenant c'est  "plus de combo du tout" 

la manip combo remplacée par une reinstall
( ce qui d'ailleurs  n'est pas idiot)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> 
> et c'est d'ailleurs etonnant
> A moins qu'Apple change volontairement de stratégie à ce sujet
> ...


Pas idiot sauf à résider au Laos en Birmanie ou au Togo  MacOSX 19 sera prêt avant que j'ai fini de retelecharger Maverick
Mais bon pour Apple tout le monde réside à New York...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Pas idiot sauf à résider au Laos en Birmanie ou au Togo  MacOSX 19 sera prêt avant que j'ai fini de retelecharger Maverick
> Mais bon pour Apple tout le monde réside à New York...


 le tout web , plus de dvd etc
c'est un choix Apple
Qu'on aime ou pas c'est désormais ainsi
Et si on aime vraiment pas on ne prend pas cette route là

ou on prend ses précautions à l'avance 
par exemple d'avoir aussi 
 une clef d'install
ou une partition sur dd externe  avec dessus un OS propre  à jour et immediatement bootable


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> le tout web , plus de dvd etc
> c'est un choix Apple
> Qu'on aime ou pas c'est désormais ainsi
> Et si on aime vraiment pas on ne prend pas cette route là
> ...


Évidemment j'ai tout ça  Je pense simplement que le choix imposé par la pomme est discutable 
On fera avec ...ou pas


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep
> 
> et c'est d'ailleurs etonnant
> A moins qu'Apple change volontairement de stratégie à ce sujet
> ...



Mais non, rien d'étonnant. C'est parfaitement logique.

http://support.apple.com/downloads/#macos

Cherche les combos 10.6.1, 10.7.1 et 10.8.1 si tu les trouves&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2014)

on parle  de mavericks


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> on parle  de mavericks



Et alors ?

Y'a pas de combo en 10.x.1.

Jamais.

Combo de quoi ? Y'a qu'une mise à jour.


----------



## lazarusbf (5 Juin 2014)

Bonjour
Quand on n'est pas sur Mavericks et que Safari décide de ne plus ouvrir une grande partie de ses pages web habituelles, et bien ça m'arrive depuis hier.
(Enfin ça arrive à ma compagne car je suis sur Chrome et elle sur Safari, pour une question de facilité à switcher sur nos comptes mail, facebook et opérations bancaires).

Je remarque que je sais ouvrir ses pages de sites d'infos, Amazon, Youtube..mais par exemple pas (ou c'est un hasard) les https (sa page mail Yahoo, son Facebook,etc).

J'ai fait tout ce que je pouvais faire avec Onyx, redémarré, pas de changement.
J'ai lancé Safari sur une autre session, problèmes identiques.
J'ai omis de dire que sur 'mon' Chrome, rien à signaler.

Safari 5.1.10
OXS 10.6.8


----------

